# Alaska Air Change in Companion Fare



## shade (Jul 8, 2012)

Got message that starting in August that AS Companion Fares($110) could only be used for coach.I have always used for FC. Checked wife's account and she had one still valid. Expired 2/13/13. Checked flights for availability and then called Elite Services. Got 1/11/13 in studio and 1/18/13 to 1/30/13 in one bedroom. Young man at Elite suggested exchanging my Cancun studio for the extra time in a one bedroom at WKORV. Perfect. Arranged AS tickets. For first time since 2004 we will be there during whale season. Will be at WKORV this September for a couple of weeks as well.Life is good.


----------



## clsmit (Jul 8, 2012)

Have a fabulous time!


----------



## Pmuppet (Jul 9, 2012)

shade said:


> Got message that starting in August that AS Companion Fares($110) could only be used for coach.I have always used for FC. Checked wife's account and she had one still valid. Expired 2/13/13. Checked flights for availability and then called Elite Services. Got 1/11/13 in studio and 1/18/13 to 1/30/13 in one bedroom. Young man at Elite suggested exchanging my Cancun studio for the extra time in a one bedroom at WKORV. Perfect. Arranged AS tickets. For first time since 2004 we will be there during whale season. Will be at WKORV this September for a couple of weeks as well.Life is good.



Well, that sucks but not surprising as it is a BOA credit card.  They aren't known for customer service.  

In the last couple years, they have doubled in price and restricted flight cabins.  Wonder what is next?

Too bad cause we like to use the companion fares and have recently been using them for first class purchases.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jul 11, 2012)

I just read this and am so disappointed in B of A.  It was good while it lasted. I think we will still fly first class, but Hawaiian has just about the same prices as Alaska, so we will soon see whether Alaska is going to be the best one for us.

Nonetheless, we have enough miles for free FC to Kauai or Maui built up in our accounts.


----------



## Calyn79 (Jul 15, 2012)

Received my notification yesterday via mail. Yes, FC was a very nice perk for the companion certificate's use. Over the years on nearly every flight AS "sold" each flying passenger on the credit card and yes, lots of folk saw the advantage to use their certificate for first class travel. But with the constant 'selling' of the credit card and hence the 2/1, I did notice over time that it was harder and harder to book FC unless you did it many many months out....so, I guess to keep their full paying passengers and their frequent flyer passengers happy, it had to come. To quote AS, "the change was necessitated by ongoing cost pressures and growing demand for limited space in first class, which made the costs of continuing to offer the companion fare for first class bookings unsupportable." I guess in future, check in early and ask for an upgrade to FC if all seats not sold out, but don't hold your breathe!!

All good things that are found/shared extensively on chat boards bring what was a good thing to an end. It is happening in the cruise industry too. Whether it be an airline or another travel company (hotel, cruise, etc) each of them have someone reading all the chat boards and more often than not, the loopholes/quirks or adaptations get slowly whittled away.

AS did offer a further $25 (now $50) initiation discount on their board room pass though! and still no black out dates to coach use of the 2/1- YET.


----------

